

HN: post is offtopic?  Don't complain, redirect - yters

We have two spin off sites by mattmaroon and nickb, respectively:<p>www.nonhackernews.com<p>www.newmogul.com<p>I've been trying to direct off topic posts to these forums. I think that's more constructive than complaining, b/c it also helps to develop new communities, and it is the community that provides the real value.<p>I'd rather see a concentration of off beat news, or financial news, posted and discussed by passionate people in the know, than to have them trickle through the regular HN feed and have the discussions filled with "!HN" posts.
======
ram1024
well get down witcho bad self then

